# 1965 GTO Vent Window - Setting the Glass



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Is there a specific rubber channel that you can/should buy or do you just use use a flat rubber channel liner? I thought I would first wrap the perimeter edge of the glass with the flat channel liner and then push it into the vent window frame. I think some type adhesive or sealing material is needed...and am asking anyone for their what-to-use and how-to-do-it suggestions or some encouragement if you think I'm on the right track.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

While having my windshield installed in my 65 convertible, I also had the installer take care of the vent window installation. He applied the setting tape to the vent glass and for lack of better wording 'pounded' the glass into the channel with a rubber mallet. In the 40+ years of glass installation he has not broken any vent glass. Only caution is that not all setting tape is of the same thickness and the correct tape is required for a good install.


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I used rubber filler strip from Steele Rubber Products p/n 70-2170-57 1/16" thk and I bought 5 feet and glad I bought extra because I f'ed some up. I just shoved it in the channel with my hands and a soft mallet, mostly my hands and I put a little dish soap on the rubber to get it in easier. The fun part is trying to get the window back in the frame with the new gaskets, it was a wrestling match to say the least. An extra pair of hands would have helped.

Steele Rubber Products - Home


----------



## Chips (Nov 26, 2011)

Thanks, sounds like two use-the-tape answers.


----------

